# Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

I have a mk4 2001 vr6T with 440cc Unitronic big turbo file.
I have deleted my SAI cause it was busted
and INTAKE CHANGEOVER VALVE cause im running a SRI and i am getting the codes for both.
apparently Unitronic cannot delete these two items on the 12v setup, only on the 24v and the r32.
can i fool these two harness connections with resistors of some type to fool the ECU into thinking there actualy plugged in????
\
if not im ****ed for passing emissions.......
















guess i might end up having to replace the SAI that was broke and i removed thinking it could just be deleted.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

i really really need a way to fix this.

even if anyone knows where i can find a cheap used SAI setup, i still have the vacuum canister and what not but the sensor peice that goes into the head had broken along time ago.

any help would be great


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

for the SAI, just put it's harness in the raintray, and plug the seloniod in to it there.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*








The intake change over valve is just vacum actuated, how does this cause a CEL when not connected??? just plug the line. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_
apparently Unitronic cannot delete these two items on the 12v setup, only on the 24v and the r32.

either there lazy or dont know what there doing because C2 had no probs hooking me up..


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (.LSinLV.)*

the Vac line is plugged. but im getting that code still.
Intake Changeover valve

i never thought the
And for the SAI, if i have the selenoid plugged in will it not see that there is not flow and give me a code for too little flow??
if not, ill just find the old selenoid and plug it back in and hopefully thatll take care of it.
i really hope cause i need this thing e-tested in a few months


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

can you post exact codes that you are getting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
preferably VAGCOM, not generic.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (.LSinLV.)*

yes i will..

yeah i just got off the phone with Steve, and he said there absolutely no way of them doing it to the 12v ecu with the 440cc file.








its starting to piss me off to tell u the truth.
no ive got all sorts of **** to figure out to pass emissions, when in the first place i was told i could have it deleted.......


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Either way, im getting three codes that are stopping me from e-testing. i will post vag-codes tonight, but for now here they are.
-no rear 02, which i will re-install.
-intake changeover valve code p1512 or p1515? not to sure
-SAI selenoid( but i have the selenoid still so if i plug it in to the harness with no vacumm lines attached it should clear the code????????) p1452 i think


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_P1512 Intake Manifold Changeover Valve Circuit Short To Positive 
P1515 Intake Manifold Changeover Valve Circuit Short To Ground _
which is why I asked about VAGCOM, as there is NOTHING electronic on the change-over valve on the 12V VR6. This code is too generic, and with a VAGCOM we can see a more specific code that can help us (you) diagnose the issue.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (.LSinLV.)*

ok cool ill Vag-com it once i get the ECU back tomorrow.
thanks for the help guys,


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/faq.htm#sai

_Quote »_Will my CEL light if I remove it? Any way to fool the CEL?
The CEL will light if you remove this system. There is NO way to fool the CEL. The ECU cannot sense the air pump or the vacuum solenoid being disconnected. However, it does know the system is gone. When the SAI is triggered, the air pump turns on and the vacuum solenoid opens the combi valve. Clean air is pumped from the airbox to the exhaust valves and then exits the exhaust. When triggered, the ECU instantly sees a lean condition at both 02 sensors. If the SAI is removed or not functioning the ECU will not see the lean condition and will trigger a code and eventually a CEL.
The only way to fool this would be to graph the lean condition from a working stock system and create a computer module which will intercept the 02 sensor signal at all times and provide the ECU with voltages matching a lean condition when the SAI is triggered. You could also blow extra air into the exhaust to create a lean condition. But, why bother with all this? If you're removing the system you most likely could care less about a CEL. If you can't stand the CEL, fix your currently broken SAI system!


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

What I have done is used the resistor trick method to remove the SAI pump. You *have* to leave the two solenoid valves plugged into the harnesses, but disconnected from the vacuum system. Since I was running an intake spacer, I had to fab a custom block plate to plug the hole in the block. After this, installing the rear O2 sensor cleared every single one of my codes.
Mike


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (FaelinGL)*

Awesome, and i believe i still have the two Solenoids too.
theres two that look the same in an mk4 isnt there??

and one harness connection on the front of the block and one near the t/b?
then all i need is the rear 02 sensor back in.
and i will scan to see what the intake changeover bull was about.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

What type of resistor and where does it go??
i plugged the two Solenoids back in, but where does the resistor go??


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

good info here. Every time i search on this subject i find out dated info or barely anything on the mk4 12v platform concerning SAI delete. or my search skills suck.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_What I have done is used the resistor trick method to remove the SAI pump. You *have* to leave the two solenoid valves plugged into the harnesses, but disconnected from the vacuum system. Since I was running an intake spacer, I had to fab a custom block plate to plug the hole in the block. After this, installing the rear O2 sensor cleared every single one of my codes.
Mike


What type of Resistor does it require? and does it go inline with the harness wire?


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

You need a 330 Ohm, 10W resistor. You can't find these locally, so what I ended up doing is buying 3 100 Ohm 10W in series with two 50 Ohm 10W in parallel from Radio Shack. This nets you 325 Ohms, 10W. The resistors look like small ceramic rectangular bars.
Mike


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (FaelinGL)*

So in the end, ill need 5 resistors per Solenoid??
3 x 100ohm 10w in Series 
2 x 50ohm 10w in Parallel.
=325ohms 10w
per Solenoid?
and whats the best way to wire these?? should i make some sort of block to attach them too to protect them??


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

No no...you can't delete the solenoids. You have to have them installed. You can only delete the pump. The solenoids have to be plugged into the harnesses.
Mike


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (FaelinGL)*

yes, i have the Solenoids plugged in, but where do the resistors go??
inline with the harness wiring?

and in total, there should be 2 Solenoids right?
one for intake changeover/ And one for SAI. so two seperate harness connections.

and a whole other harness end for the pump?which will have nothing plugged into it

right now i have the pump removed and the SAI blocked off with a plate, and im running a SRI which deletes the intake change over


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (FaelinGL)*

so for example...
i got SAI delete in my c2 tune...but jeff instructed me "at and sai delete are done. *keep the sai pump relay attached to the wiring.*"
this means the pump can go, but what really needs to stay...the solenoids?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (L.I. Dan)*

I was told by Unitronic that they coulndt delete the SAI and the Intake changeover valve Solenoids


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

I'm running C2 42# software. You can't simply remove the SAI pump and solenoids and not expect to throw a code. So what you do is this (MKIV ONLY)
- Leave the solenoids plugged into their harnesses, but not connected to any vacuum lines. This will clear the codes for a missing solenoid.
- Replace the SAI pump with a 330 Ohm, 10W resistor pack. I tore the back off a broken SAI pump that still had the connector installed, and soldered the resistor pack to the two leads.
This will clear all codes associated with the emissions, since the P0420 code is deleted by the C2 software. Keep the questions coming, this topic comes up frequently.
Mike


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (FaelinGL)*

the solenoids can be deleted by using the 330-300ohm 10w resistor for them also







at least it works on the 1.8t's...








oh and integrated engineering carries the resistors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.intengineering.com/....html
these resistors work well for deleting most everything







good luck










_Modified by dubinsincuwereindiapers at 1:28 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

soo the Solenoids are to be plugged in and left alone with out the vacuum lines attached?
and only the Pump gets the resistor pack??
so i only need one 330ohm 10w resistor?
im on my way to radio shack in like 5 minutes haha
just wanna make sure


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

soo radio shack had screw all









but i have a guy localy that can source me some 330ohm 5w resistors....
would 5w and 10w be that big of a difference if its still 330ohm?


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

They may work for a little while, but they will eventually burn up on you.
Mike


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (FaelinGL)*

ok, so i definatly need the 330ohm 10w


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_ok, so i definatly need the 330ohm 10w
 yes... or the 300ohm 10w variety that ie sells.. The point that im trying to make is; you can resistor off the soloenoids with the same resistors... it works great on the 1.8t's.. Im assuming that the ME7 ecu's are setup pretty much the same way. so you will need 3 300-330ohm 10w resistors..
****1 for the sai pump
****2 for the soloenoids
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

ahhhh ic

3 resistor packs and im all set then
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanx man


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanx man

x2, been ghost watchin' this


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (swagger rob)*

yeah its something ive been hunting around about alot recently with not much luck finding aything
thanks again dudes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

your very welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this mod is much more common in the 1.8t world i believe.. i also know for a fact that Uni and eurodyne both can delete the readiness codes from your tune... at least if you have a wideband ecu


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Deleting MK4 SAI and intake change over valve (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

yes thats exactly what steve said!
he said they can on anything 03 and oncause the 24v comes with wideband ECU.
12v's dont :-(


----------

